# Coyote or Red Wolf



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

lonetracker said:


> as i remember a wolf travels with his tail straight out ,curved up.a yotes tail angles down,allmost looks like hes tucking it between legs,then curves out.this looks like a yote to me.



Sometimes, but a wolf will carry his tail in all directions most of the time.


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

color phases in coyotes are quite common...here's a blonde one (far right) i got last winter in Livingston County


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

We were running hounds one morning and I saw a big yote with my naked eye while out checking for tracks. I followed it into a small wood lot and kicked it up right in front of me. The entire back on the yote was red as a fox, and of course it was 30 yrds away and I have a 6-20 scope on my .250. Kid ended up shooting it in the next section, it was just under 40 lbs and def. red as a fox. I wish he wouldve full body mounted it, but opted not to.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

mydogisscout said:


> color phases in coyotes are quite common...here's a blonde one (far right) i got last winter in Livingston County


I got three one morning a few years ago. One of them looked like your blond with a lot more red on his head and the top of his back. It really stands out when next to a couple normal color phased yotes.


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

I just got that one back from tan, i'm gonna do a full mount of it. 
my buddy got another blonde one off the same property while turkey hunting, came in to the call and he let him have it at 10 yds with XXfull choke and 3 1/2" turkey loads. been having alot of trouble with em on that property.


----------

